

PyPy Loop invariant code motion  - kingkilr
http://morepypy.blogspot.com/2011/01/loop-invariant-code-motion.html

======
srean
This reminds me: could anyone tell me about future plans for unpython. It
looked really nice, similar to shedskin and rpython. The last time I checked,
and its a while ago, it seemed it played nicer with numpy and had plans for
using OpenMP for the embarrassingly parallel loops and maps. I know that its
author was on HN but I fail remember his id as of now. So unpython author, if
you are reading this, I really liked it.

